# Class_2.2/uwt/2.hc what does each of them stand for?



## sjun5 (Oct 6, 2013)

I was looking through the race result on uci page and found these.
What does each of them represent?


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

sjun5 said:


> I was looking through the race result on uci page and found these.
> What does each of them represent?


UCI race classifications - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

